# Best Place to Buy 9mm Ammo?



## BearArms2

Is buying local the cheapest place to buy ammo...is that how all of you buy your ammo?

*does anyone buy online -- if so, where?

Thanks!*


----------



## VAMarine

I mostly buy on-line from:

CheaperThanDirt.com
LuckyGunner.com
Ammoman.com
Bulkammo.com

if you shop around and buy in larger amounts you can beat local retailers on price. Look for free shipping and any on-line discounts. I know that Bulkammo.com has a couple of discount codes floating around out there.

For defensive ammo, I typically buy from http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/ and Tactical Defense Soloutions


----------



## Idahokid

Cabela's has goos prices here.$11.99 for 124 fmj American Eagle.


----------



## BearArms2

great info...thanks!


----------



## lamrith

Wallmart

Remington 115 fmj, brass case, 100rnd box, $19.96 but it tends to go out of stock often, so if you find it, I recommend buy everything you can. ;-)


----------



## ronmail65

Local is best for me.

I live in the Richmond VA area where good 9mm target ammo at Wal-Mart is consistently $11.97 for 50rds. Occassionally they get 100rd boxes for $19.99. Basically $10 for 50 is the best I've seen online or locally. Sometimes at gun shows, if you're willing to purchase a case of ammo - you can get it for a little under $10 per 50.

As far as online shopping, again $10 per 50 is about the best I've seen, but shipping costs always kill the deal. 

That's the best I've seen.


----------



## SteveC

Consider Freedom Munitions. New, once-fired, and "Blaster" (blemished etc, so they won't sell it as firsts) all less than $200/1000. I've been through around 2000 rounds and tried all three without a single problem. Clean as anything else.


----------



## cashinin

ammoseek.com[a search engine]--------usaammo.com---------ammoman.com


----------



## shakinghorizons

Natchez Shooters Supplies
Haven't used them (yet), but their prices look good.


----------



## berettatoter

Like VAMarine said earlier, if you order your ammo you have to buy in bulk to get a decent price break. The shipping on some of these smaller orders will kill your wallet.


----------



## DWARREN123

Wal-Mart or local gun store. Learn to reload, not just a money saver but a fun hobby in itself.
When buying online do not forget the S&H costs.


----------

